# Boating Babes



## Doc

A group I'm in are all in boating withdrawal.  So, to help get through this they are posting pics of their boating babes (along with a few boats).    I figured some might appreciate that here, so I'll share some of these as I can.   Enjoy.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Fish anyone?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Fish? Where? I didn't see any fish


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...


 
 Post #2
The bottom two women may look like sisters. They are not. One is the MOM, the other the daughter. Can you tell?


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> A group I'm in are all in boating withdrawal. So, to help get through this they are posting pics of their boating babes (along with a few boats). I figured some might appreciate that here, so I'll share some of these as I can. Enjoy.



Doc,  You said there would be boats.  I don't see any boats???????


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Post #2
> The bottom two women may look like sisters. They are not. One is the MOM, the other the daughter. Can you tell?



True Franc, how'd you know?   I do think it's easy to tell the mom, she has the look of experience.  

I said the group I'm in is posting boating babes and a few boats.   If I post boats they will be in another thread.  No boats here unless a babe is on them.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> True Franc, how'd you know? I do think it's easy to tell the mom, she has the look of experience.
> 
> I said the group I'm in is posting boating babes and a few boats. If I post boats they will be in another thread. No boats here unless a babe is on them.


Mom is on the right


 and Uh I'm not tellin' how I know.


----------



## Doc




----------



## JimVT




----------



## Doc

Woo Hoo


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

I mention this thread to Dawg and then this pic shows up.   Wow.  I guess underboob is a thing now.   I like it.  How bout you?


----------



## waybomb

Um, it's always been a thing!


----------



## Doc

waybomb said:


> Um, it's always been a thing!


Well then, all I can say is I guess I don't get out much.


----------



## Doc

...


----------

